# Inappropriate raw feeding



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I was talking to a lady about her dog and discovered she fed raw. Of course I got really excited and asked what she is able to get in our area. All she feeds is turkey meat. No bone, no organs, no nothing! I asked why no bones, and she said her dog was a gulper so she stopped giving bones. I don't even want to know what's going on inside the dogs body, having no bones in 2+ years and only turkey. C'mon, at least add some supplements if its a single protein based diet :/


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, poor dog. It's going to have some serious issues if she keeps that up.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I think this is exactly why vets are so hesitant to recommend raw feeding...there are just to many people out there that will get it wrong and then turn around and blame the vet. No one should just jump into raw feeding without doing the necessary research.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

A vet friend of mine said exactly that a small dog had been in twice broken leg once, the second broken leg she asked what the diet was found out she was feeding chicken breast only yikes


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know a couple of ppl that only feed chicken but I've never heard of a raw fed diet without bones or some sort of bone supplement.

And the ppl I know that feed only chicken one feeds chicken quarters and the other feeds a ground mix of organs, bones, and meat...I don't agree with it but I guess it's better than kibble..all their dogs seem fine with it..


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My MIL fed her cockapoo a steady diet of boiled chicken meat and Milk Bones (gak!) for 7 years before we got her. Other than being morbidly obese, due to my MIL's gross overfeeding, the dog was healthy (per vet visit). It's amazing what some dogs can survive on!


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I decided to feed raw when we got Alice because my parents and sister did and had been for years. My parents have two collies and my sister has a german shepherd. 95% of what all the dogs ate was chicken quarters with the other 5% being raw eggs and some milk. Since I like to do my own research, I quickly realized that this was nowhere near a balanced raw diet. I tried to tell them but I think they thought that I was being a bit silly. I warned them that health issues were bound to occur if they didn't change their diets. Then my sister's dog lost most of its fur and its skin turned pink. I convinced her that she needed to change the diet so she did and the dog is improving all the time. Shortly after that, one of my parent's collies developed a major hot spot. They called me frantically and I told them that dogs can't live on cheap chicken and they needed to change the diet. They did, and within 2 weeks the sore was almost completely healed. Now we all go in on MPC orders. 

I don't really blame them because they were only doing what an enthusiastic raw feeder told them to do years ago, and none of them are internet-savvy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

These kind of cases are when I tell people to read preymodelraw.com. There is just so much to explain, and a lot of people just won't get it unless they have all the info in front of them to read and learn for themselves. Then, when they come with questions it seems easier to answer them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It really boggles my mind that there are people like that in this world. I can't imagine not researching and worrying about it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you tell her that's gotta be lacking? I'm kind of in a similar situation, my b/f who doesn't feed the animals often talks up raw, but then the other day found out a friend of his had switched his dogs over to raw, sortof. He said they cook up rice but feed the meat raw and add eggs and liver and stuff. Doesn't sound like they get bones. I have no idea if they are following some sort of diet plan or just a combo of stuff they found online or what and I don't really know these people, I don't want to contact the guys wife and be like "are you f-ing up your pets diet?". Maybe it is something balanced, I just don't know.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> Did you tell her that's gotta be lacking? I'm kind of in a similar situation, my b/f who doesn't feed the animals often talks up raw, but then the other day found out a friend of his had switched his dogs over to raw, sortof. He said they cook up rice but feed the meat raw and add eggs and liver and stuff. Doesn't sound like they get bones. I have no idea if they are following some sort of diet plan or just a combo of stuff they found online or what and I don't really know these people, I don't want to contact the guys wife and be like "are you f-ing up your pets diet?". Maybe it is something balanced, I just don't know.


If I were you I would talk to them. It clearly seems like they WANT to do it right seeming they are putting in the effort to even cook rice to add to the meals, so you being experienced could just briefly bring it up and ask what they feed, etc.. Get them going in the right direction if they aren't doing it properly. 

Not many people I know feed raw, so I've never been in this situation, though I would have no problem bringing it up if they weren't doing it right. I like animals wayyy more than people.. I'm not too concerned if someone thinks I'm crazy or not for wanting them to feed their dogs a proper diet (whether that be raw or kibble or whatever).


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Over the weekend, I saw someone online who feeds only chicken thighs. Is that healthy, with that little bit of bone?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, it is a problem. I am belong to a group in Facebook and I am trying to educate people how to feed raw to their pets. It can be dangerous if people don't do it the right way. My dogs eat better than me. I may sure they have everything they need.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Over the weekend, I saw someone online who feeds only chicken thighs. Is that healthy, with that little bit of bone?


Chicken thighs alone are not good as a long term, permanent diet. A base of chicken is fine, but more proteins AND organs should always be added. Otherwise, they are looking at a deficiancy problem down the road.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I did talk with her for about 10 minutes about a more properly balanced raw diet, but she kept shutting me down so I gave up. Everytime I made a point or suggestion she would say "her bloodwork comes back fine. She doesn't look or act sick. Blah blah blah". I tried, but she apparently knew more than I did :/


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Over the weekend, I saw someone online who feeds only chicken thighs. Is that healthy, with that little bit of bone?


No its not. What I find ironic is so many of these proselytizing people don't even know how to take a dog's temperature. 

People that feed in such a reckless fashion ARE NOT in the minority.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> No its not. What I find ironic is so many of these proselytizing people don't even know how to take a dog's temperature.
> 
> People that feed in such a reckless fashion ARE NOT in the minority.


That doesn't limit itself to raw though, my inlaws feed their dog basically crap treats and people food for 99% of his diet, he eats almost no kibble because he's damn fat on everything else and this is how the dog has been fed for years, they don't see anything wrong with it. We took in a cat one time the lady was feeding mostly grass mixed with milk.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

grass mixed with milk!? W T F?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Grass mixed with milk, really? How are some people so retarded. Yes, cats like grass, and some like milk, but that doesn't mean that's their natural diet. :/


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

Grass mixed with milk???? How does someone come up with such a stupid idea????


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

stupid and ignorant peope! how cruel!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

kelii said:


> Grass mixed with milk???? How does someone come up with such a stupid idea????


And she was blending it, like a grass milkshake. We weren't really planning to take the cat then, just meet her but she came home once we realized that lady was bonkers.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> And she was blending it, like a grass milkshake. We weren't really planning to take the cat then, just meet her but she came home once we realized that lady was bonkers.


Thank goodness you did!


----------

